# Pflanzen aus der Natur



## Nymphaion (21. Sep. 2010)

Hallo,

weil wir neulich das Thema 'Pflanzen aus der Natur entnehmen' hier im Forum hatten, hier ein kleines lehrreiches Spiel für euch. 

Nehmen wir mal an ihr wollt Pflanzen sammeln und findet die folgenden acht Arten. 
Wie heissen sie? 
Welche davon ist 'besonders geschützt' (d.h. ihre Wurzel etc. dürfen nicht ausgegraben werden)?
Welche davon ist 'streng geschützt' (d.h. kein einziges Teil der Pflanze darf beschädigt oder mitgenommen werden)?
Welche davon ist vom Aussterben bedroht?
Welche davon ist nur an ganz wenigen Standorten zu finden, ist aber nicht vom Aussterben bedroht?
Welche davon ist häufig und ungeschützt?

Welche davon dürftet ihr also mitnehmen wenn ihr sie ausserhalb einer geschützten Fläche findet?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (21. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Pflanzen aus der Natur*

Hi Werner,

sag mal, die beiden Alliumfotos zeigen doch die selbe Art (soweit man die Blütenstände auf dem 2. Foto  erkennen kann)

Ganz so leicht ist das aber nicht zu beantworten. Bei mir hier in Hessen sind von den 7 z.B. schon 2 der Blütenpflanzen als ausgestorben/verschollen geführt, gleichfalls Pillularia globulifera). . Der Gefährdungstatus ist bei manchen Arten ja von Bundesland zu Bundesland unterschiedlich.

MfG Frank


----------



## Inken (21. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Pflanzen aus der Natur*

Hi!

Handelt es sich bei Bild #3 um ein Buschwindröschen?

Zitat aus obigem Link:


> Deutschland ist bis auf die Küstenmarschen und ähnlich waldfreie Landschaften weitgehend geschlossen besiedelt.



Daher gehe ich mal davon aus, dass es nicht geschützt ist. Bei Wiki wurde dahingehend auch nix erwähnt. 
Allerdings lasse ich sie stehen, weil sie in der Vase schnell verwelken und im Wald immer noch am besten wachsen!


----------



## Zuckerschniss (21. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Pflanzen aus der Natur*

Frank
Ich dachte, das wären Strandnelken - die sind geschützt.

Und bei Bild 3 tippe ich auf Wald-Annemonen, die wären dann besonders geschützt.

Die anderen ??????


----------



## Kuni99 (21. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Pflanzen aus der Natur*

Hallo,

so schnell kann man danebenliegen. Strandnelken und Waldanemonen sind nicht dabei. Für einige der gezeigten Arten braucht man schon den Schmeil-Fitschen, Rothmaler oder Oberdorfer, um sie sicher zu bestimmen. Ob sie dann "besonders geschützt" oder "streng geschützt" ist, kann man in der Bundesartenschutzverordnung nachlesen. Wie es mit der Gefährdung aussieht, darüber sagen diese Schutzkategorien rein gar nichts aus. Das wissen nur die Botaniker vor Ort, die floristische Kartierungen machen. Die treffen sich in regelmäßigen Abständen und überarbeiten die roten Listen. Der langen Rede kurzer Sinn: Es ist für botanische Laien nicht möglich den Schaden abzuschätzen, den sie mit einer Pflanzenentnahme aus der Natur anrichten können. Deshalb bitte Finger weg! Mir wird schon jedesmal anders wenn jemand postet "Hab' das das aus nem' Graben/See/Teich in der Nähe - was issn' das?". Wenn das die Pflanze auf dem 4. Bild wäre - mannomann. Das ist die Kaldesie (_Alisma parnassifolium_), von der gibt es nur noch einen rezenten Standort in Deutschland in der Oberpfalz (ist aber auch NSG). Die ist aber nicht geschützt. Der __ Pillenfarn (_Pilularia globulifera_) auf dem letzten Bild ist auch nicht geschützt, obwohl er genauso vom Aussterben bedroht ist. Die hübschen Laucharten auf den ersten beiden Bildern (Vermutlich _Allium senescens_ und _Allium lineare_) sind dagegen besonders geschützt. Bild 3 finde ich sehr gelungen: Es sind mehrere Arten zu sehen und von denen sind zwei besonders geschützt - welche sind es?

Viele Grüße,
Kai


----------



## RKurzhals (22. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Pflanzen aus der Natur*

Hallo Werner,
das ist ein wahrhaft guter Beitrag, an dem sich viele "outen" werden! 
Ich will mich da gerne mit einschließen, und deshalb meine Meinung mit abgeben .
Ich vermute mal, dass es von Dir eine hilfreiche Auflösung geben wird... .
Bei Bild 1-2 gehe ich mit Frank konform - ich kenne keine Alternative. Allerdings habe ich in der Natur noch kein Allium gesehen - also in der mir bekannten Flora ist die Pflanze schützenswert (zumindest oberirdisch). Zumindest hier dürfte der Naturschutz weniger streng sein.
Bild 3 ist ein __ Edelweiß, zusammen mit __ Leberblümchen. Auch wenn da glockenbewehrte Zweihörner darüberlaufen dürfen, sind beide komplett streng geschützt.
Bild 4 ist __ Pfeilkraut in __ Seekanne. Wasserpflanzen sind nun mal nicht mehr weit verbreitet anzutreffen, daher ist eine Entnahme sicherlich verboten (weil in kleinen, nährstoffreichen Gräben nicht überlebensfähig). Also geschützte Art, aber nicht auf der höchsten Stufe.
Bild 5 ist eine Binse, Bild 6 ist eine Segge. Für beide gilt zuletz genannte Aussage. Alle drei zuletzt abgebildeten Pflanzen würden sich in Sumpfgebieten wohl fühlen, aber genau an denen mangelt es hierzulande... :evil. Dami sind diese Pflanzen komplett schützenswert. Schutzstufe wie zuvor. Ich vermute aber mal, dass Leberblümchen/Edelweiß "theoretisch" strenger geschützt sind.
Bild 7 könnte eine __ Ochsenzunge sein (-> Richtung Borretschgewächse). Diese sind nicht so schützenswert wie die vorgenannten Wasserpflanzen, aber als "Schuttpflanzen" nicht gerade "robust".
Das letzte Bild habe ich nicht so recht erkannt. Wenn das __ Wollgras ist, dann ist es stark geschützt, so wie Edelweiß/Leberblümchen (komplette Pflanze).
Also vielen Dank noch mal für die fachliche Belebung des Forums! Ich habe gerne Unrecht, wen ich dafür dazu lerne.
Eins habe ich hoffentlich lernen dürfen: auch wenn bei mir zu Hause eine der Pflanzen geradezu als "Unkraut" gedeiht, ist das noch lange kein Grund diese einfach so auszugraben. Würde das jeder Teichbesitzer im Umkreis praktizieren, gäbe es wohl einige Arten nicht mehr...


----------



## Christine (22. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Pflanzen aus der Natur*

Hi,

so unterschiedlich sind die Augen - mit meiner neuen Brille sehe ich auf Bild drei Scilla, __ Buschwindröschen und ne Christrose, wobei letztere besonders geschützt ist.

Die ganz Gräserartigen kann ich nicht bestimmen und würde sie deshalb lieber stehen lassen.


----------



## Wuzzel (22. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Pflanzen aus der Natur*

Ich bin total ahnungslos, aber ich entnehme auch keine Pflanzen aus der Natur ! 
Wo sind die ganzen Spezialisten, die das propagieren ? 
Die müssten doch hier bestens punkten können !? 

Gruß Wuzzel


----------



## Conny (22. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Pflanzen aus der Natur*

Hallo Werner,

dieser Threat ist eine sehr gute Idee 
Bei Bild 4 tippe ich auf eine Wasserschlauchart, obwohl die mir bekannten wie Utricularia minor eher gelbe Blüten hat


----------



## Bärbel (22. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Pflanzen aus der Natur*

klasse Idee!
Bild 7 - Natternkopf? Der war die letzten Jahre in jeder Wild-Blumenwiese drin, die wir ausgesät haben und in der freien Natur hab ich ihn auch schon öfters gesehen, deshalb tippe ich auf häufig und ungeschützt!

LG Bärbel


----------



## Limnos (22. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Pflanzen aus der Natur*

Hi

Bei 4 tippe ich auch auf Caldesia (Alisma) parnassifolia. Auf Bild 3 sehe ich u.a.die Stinkende Nießwurz Auf 5 und 6 scheinen es __ Seggen zu sein, evtl. C. supina und C. gracilis.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Zuckerschniss (23. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Pflanzen aus der Natur*

@ Werner
Liegen wir denn alle falsch oder willst Du erst auflösen, wenn alle Köpfe rauchen?


----------



## Nymphaion (23. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Pflanzen aus der Natur*

Hallo,

dann will ich mal auflösen, es macht wohl keiner mehr einen Versuch.

Bild 1:

Allium angulosum [L.] Kantiger __ Lauch
Besonders geschützt
Verbreitet entlang Elbe, Oder und Oberrhein, sonst zerstreut bis selten. Ausgestorben im westlichen NRW und im südlichen Schleswigholstein. Überall im Verbreitungsgebiet im Rückgang begriffen

Bild 2:

Allium schoenoprasum [L.] Schnittlauch
Nicht geschützt
Ursprünglich im Alpenvorland, Jura, Rhein, Mosel, Elbe, Saale und Bode. Alle übrigen Bestände sind Gartenflüchtlinge. Die Wildform kommt in der Natur seltener vor als der Kantige Lauch, ist aber trotzdem nicht geschützt

Bild 3:
__ Anemone nemorosa [L.] __ Buschwindröschen
(Die weißen Blüten in der Bildmitte)
Nicht geschützt
überall häufig

Helleborus foetidus [L.] Stinkende Nieswurz
(Die großen gefingerten Blätter)
Besonders geschützt
Sehr unterschiedliche Verbreitung. Das geht von verbreitet im östlichen Baden-Württemberg bis zu selten Sachsen-Anhalt. Aufs ganze gesehen eine seltene Pflanze, obwohl sie lokal oft auftreten kann

Scilla siberica [Haw.] Sibirischer __ Blaustern
Keine einheimische Pflanze sondern eine weit verbreitete Zierpflanze. Besonders geschützt sind dagegen alle wildlebenden Populationen der einheimischen Scilla-Arten
Häufig in allen Gärten, zerstreut in Parkanlagen, Waldränders und in Siedlungsnähe überall in Deutschland

Bild 4:
Caldesia parnassifolia [L.] Herzlöffel
Streng geschützt
In Bayern gibt es nur noch einen einzigen Standort in der Oberpfalz, in Deutschland ist sie sonst überall ausgestorben

Bild 5:
Carex capitata [Sol. ex L.] Kopfsegge
Nicht geschützt
In Deutschland ausgestorben

Bild 6:
Carex randalpina [B.Walln.] Inn-Segge
Nicht geschützt
Kommt zerstreut südlich der Donau vor

Bild 7:
Echium vulgare [L.] Gewöhnlicher Natternkopf
Häufig in allen Bundesländern

Bild 8:
Pilularia globulifera [L.] __ Pillenfarn
Besonders geschützt
In ganz Europa stark gefährdet, aber lokal gibt es noch größere Vorkommen, z.B. entlang des Mittelrheins. Im Süden gibt es nur noch vereinzelte Vorkommen, in Mecklenburg ist er bereits ganz ausgestorben

Hand hoch wer das gewusst hat


----------



## Christine (23. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Pflanzen aus der Natur*


----------



## Conny (23. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Pflanzen aus der Natur*


----------



## Zuckerschniss (23. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Pflanzen aus der Natur*

Die Wetten hätte ich alle verloren. tse tse tse 

Die Idee fand ich toll, die schreit nach Wiederholung - gelegentlich -


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (23. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Pflanzen aus der Natur*

Hi Werner,

bei deinem Schnittlauchfoto hat sich beim hochladen aber eindeutig ebenfalls Allium angulosum breitgemacht (spontane Selbstaussaat) Schnittlauch hat drehrundes Laub, kein abgeflachtes, die Einzelblüten sind deutlich sternförmig (viel breiter als lang) und viel größer, die verbleibenden Hüllblätter der Knospe fehlen ebenfalls auf dem Foto.

Bei Allium angulosum besteht die Gefahr es mit Allium senescens zu verwechseln, die beiden sehen fast identisch aus. Die leichteste Unterscheidung ist da durch den Standort möglich. Allium angulosum ist einer der ganz ganz wenigen Alliums die feuchte/nasse Standorte besiedeln. Trockener Boden - A senescens, in feuchten nassen (Uferzonen, Moorgebiete) - A. angulosum. Ne Verwechslung in diesem Fall hier wäre aber egal. Denn A. senescens ist ebenfalls geschützt (die anderen heimischen __ Lauche ebenfalls - selbst der Schnittlauch ist in sämtlichen meiner Bestimmungsbüchern als geschützte Pflanze mit aufgeführt) und darf nicht ausgebuddelt werden

Bis auf die Carex ist mit der Name und die Gefährdung schon bekannt gewesen (wollte den anderen aber nichts  wegschnappen. Wie schon geschrieben, hier bei mir in Hessen sind Allium angulosum, Pilularia globulifera, Caldesia parnassifolia als ausgestorben/verschollen geführt

MfG Frank


----------



## Christine (23. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Pflanzen aus der Natur*

Hi Frank,

kennst Du das nicht? Bei uns wächst die Quecke auch immer da, wo man sie nicht rauskriegt bzw. zuletzt entdeckt - im Schnittlauch!


----------



## Dilmun (23. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Pflanzen aus der Natur*

Ich gestehe, ich hab's gar nicht erst versucht. 

Da hätte ich  :help gebraucht.

Gelegentliche Wiederholung.


----------



## Kuni99 (23. Sep. 2010)

*AW: Pflanzen aus der Natur*

Hallo,

Herzlöffel und __ Pillenfarn haben keinen besonderen Schutzstatus in der Bundesartenschutzverordnung (siehe z. B. hier, in das Suchfeld muss der wissenschaftliche Name eingegeben werden, _Alisma parnassifolium_ bzw. _Pilularia globulifera_). Auf Bild 3 sieht man auch noch Blätter des Scharbockskrauts (_Ficaria verna_). Das nur zur Ergänzung.

Auch ich finde ein Bestimmungsquiz eine gute Idee, allerdings muss die Bestimmung anhand des Fotos auch möglich sein. Beim Kantigen __ Lauch ist das Merkmal der kantige Stiel, den man auf dem Foto aber gar nicht sieht. Ausgestorbene Arten oder Lokalendemiten sollten auch ausgeschlossen sein. Wuchshöhe und Blütezeit sollten angegeben werden. Da ich selbst floristische Kartierungen durchführe, werde ich nächstes Jahr öfter die Kamera dabeihaben...

Viele Grüße,
Kai


----------

